# IEC 60870-5-104: Sollwerte von PLS und Touchpanel



## Ambientologo11 (17 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe eine Verbindung zwischen einer CPU1513-1 PN und einem Leitsystem HIGH-LEIT gemacht. Ziel war es, Daten aus dem Leitsystem zu lesen und zu schreiben. 

Der Datenaustausch funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich habe ein Problem mit Sollwerten. In der Station mit CPU1513-1 PN befindet sich ein Siemens Touchpanel, welches die Sollwerte in den gleichen DB51 schreibt. Leitsystemdaten kommen über DB51. Wenn ich die Sollwerte vom Touchpanel schreibe, ändern sich die Sollwerte im Leitsystem nicht. 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt oder eine IEC Funktion die es erlaubt die Sollwerte in Leitsystem zu ändern (über die "Record-Adresse"). In diesem Fall würde ich zwei DBs machen, ein DB wäre für das Leitsystem sollwerte und der andere DB für die Touchpanel Sollwerte.

Hattet ihr dieses Problem schon einmal?

Ich warte auf deine Antwort.

Lieben Dank!


----------



## JSEngineering (17 September 2021)

Moin,

das hört sich im ersten Moment so an, daß das Leitsystem die Werte nur einmalig liest und danach nur noch schreibt.
Das Leitsystem muß entsprechend die Werte auch lesen.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 September 2021)

Am übersichtlichste macht du 2 Datenbausteinen.
1 mal Daten zum Leitsystem
1 mal Daten vom Leitsystem

Dann eine Umschaltung:
Bedienung vom Leitsystem oder Bedienung vor Ort (Panel).
Nur 1 kann der Master sein.

Und bei Sollwerte kümmert jede bedienstelle, wenn er nicht aktiv ist,  um seine Nachführung


----------



## gerribaldi (17 September 2021)

Bei Änderung via HMI musst du die Änderung des Sollwertes noch mal aktiv an das Leitsystem pushen. Dann sollte es das Leitsystem auch mitbekommen. 
Mit dieser Lösung könne auch beide gleichzeitig bedienen


----------



## Benjamin (17 September 2021)

Es bietet sich hier auch eher an da zu trennen. IEC 60870-5-104 unterscheidet hier auch in der Datenrichtung der Signale:

1x Signal als Sollwert Kommando (z.B. TI 54 Sollwert)
Das Signal kann dann entweder vom Panel oder vom PLS kommen
Ich kenne die Implementierung bei der 15xx nicht genau, das Protokoll hat aber eine Funktion, dass im Signal auch die Herkunft angegeben wird.
damit kann man dann unterscheiden
1x Signal als Messwert (z.B. TI36)
Der Wert wird von der CPU dann nach Übernahme an PLS und Panel gesendet


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 September 2021)

Ja, die Problematik kenne ich. Sollwerte rücklesen ist in der IEC nicht vorgesehen. Die sinnvollste Lösung ist es hier, alle Sollwerte über Messwerte zurück zum Highleit zu spiegeln.


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hört sich im ersten Moment so an, daß das Leitsystem die Werte nur einmalig liest und danach nur noch schreibt.
> Das Leitsystem muß entsprechend die Werte auch lesen.
> ...


Das funktioniert in der IEC-Welt nicht. Das Leitsystem ist da sehr passiv. Änderungen werden aktiv von der Unterstation übertragen.


----------



## Ambientologo11 (21 September 2021)

Lieben Dank für eure Antwort. Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht auf die Kommentare zuvor geantwortet habe, ich habe mir ein paar Tage frei genommen.

Heute werde ich versuchen, die Sollwerte des Panels als Messwerte zu senden, aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich diese "Messwerte"an die gleiche Adresse wie die Sollwerte senden kann oder geht das nicht?

Ich weiß, dass man in VIVAVIS PLS eine Schleife machen kann, aber dafür braucht man die Sollwerte als Messwerte mit anderen Adressen. Der Punkt ist, dass der Kunde bei HIGH-LEIT für die Datenmenge bezahlt, die er liest und überträgt. Das bedeutet, dass ich für jede Station, an der sich ein TP befindet, mehr Adressen verwenden muss, was nicht machbar wäre, wenn wir eine Verbindung mit 20 Stationen haben wollen ...

Gruß
Ivan


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 September 2021)

Ivanmd schrieb:


> Lieben Dank für eure Antwort. Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht auf die Kommentare zuvor geantwortet habe, ich habe mir ein paar Tage frei genommen.
> 
> Heute werde ich versuchen, die Sollwerte des Panels als Messwerte zu senden, aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich diese "Messwerte"an die gleiche Adresse wie die Sollwerte senden kann oder geht das nicht?
> 
> ...



Nein, du kannst die Messwerte nicht mit der gleichen IOA schicken wie die Sollwerte, das ist im Datenmodell des Highleit nicht vorgesehen. Technisch gibt es leider keinen anderen Weg. Das sollte deinem Kunden (Ist es nicht eher dein Auftraggeber?) eigentlich klar sein. Über wie viele Sollwerte sprechen wir?


----------



## Ambientologo11 (26 September 2021)

Ich habe mit Siemens gesprochen und werde nächste Woche ein Treffen mit der SIPLUS-Abteilung haben, um zu sehen, was getan werden kann. Ich habe diese Verbindung mit Phoenix oder IDS programmiert und da ist sie etwas flexibler. Wie ich in High-Leit erwähnt habe, zahlt der Kunde für die Datenmenge, je mehr Record-Adressen wir haben, desto mehr bezahlen wir.


----------



## Ambientologo11 (26 September 2021)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst die Messwerte nicht mit der gleichen IOA schicken wie die Sollwerte, das ist im Datenmodell des Highleit nicht vorgesehen. Technisch gibt es leider keinen anderen Weg. Das sollte deinem Kunden (Ist es nicht eher dein Auftraggeber?) eigentlich klar sein. Über wie viele Sollwerte sprechen wir?


----------



## Ambientologo11 (26 September 2021)

Hallo @Lars Weiß! Wir haben ca. 23 Stationen und mehr oder weniger für jede Station gibt es 20 Sollwerte. Das Problem ist, dass der Kunde bereits mehr Stationen in seinem System hat. 460 Record-Adressen mehr wären also keine gute Lösung. Letzte Woche habe ich mit Siemens gesprochen, und wir werden sehen, welche Lösung wir finden können. Ich werde euch informieren, sobald ich etwas neues weiß. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2021)

Ivanmd schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Siemens gesprochen und werde nächste Woche ein Treffen mit der SIPLUS-Abteilung haben


Siplus Abteilung ??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2021)

Ivanmd schrieb:


> ... Letzte Woche habe ich mit Siemens gesprochen, und wir werden sehen, welche Lösung wir finden können...



Auf der S7-Seite wird es vermutlich weniger ein Problem sein.

Eine Koryphäe eines anderen Netzleitsystems hat mir mal geflüstert, es wäre wohl möglich, für die Spiegelung die selbe Adresse zu verwenden, aber es sei wohl nicht so ganz IEC 60870-5-104-konform. Wohlbemerkt, es war ein anderes unschönes Leitsystem.


----------



## Ambientologo11 (27 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Siplus Abteilung ??


Ich habe es SIPLUS-Abteilung genannt😅, aber in Wirklichkeit ist die Codewerk GmbH (Externer Dienstleister der Siemens AG) für die Entwicklung der IEC-Bibliothek zuständig.


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf der S7-Seite wird es vermutlich weniger ein Problem sein.
> 
> Eine Koryphäe eines anderen Netzleitsystems hat mir mal geflüstert, es wäre wohl möglich, für die Spiegelung die selbe Adresse zu verwenden, aber es sei wohl nicht so ganz IEC 60870-5-104-konform. Wohlbemerkt, es war ein anderes unschönes Leitsystem.


Da gehe ich auch von aus. Da wäre wohl eher ein Kontakt mit VIVAVIS hilfreich, allerdings kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das ohne den Einwurf von Münzen sich nicht viel bewegen wird. Da wird die Erweiterung des Datenmodells um 500 Infopunkte wohl noch am günstigsten sein.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf der S7-Seite wird es vermutlich weniger ein Problem sein.
> 
> Eine Koryphäe eines anderen Netzleitsystems hat mir mal geflüstert, es wäre wohl möglich, für die Spiegelung die selbe Adresse zu verwenden, aber es sei wohl nicht so ganz IEC 60870-5-104-konform. Wohlbemerkt, es war ein anderes unschönes Leitsystem.



Das dachte ich bis eben auch, aber funktionieren tut es im Highleit definitiv. Theoretisch gäbe es also die Möglichkeit, das die S7 bei einer Generalabfrage auch die aktivierten Sollwerte schickt, aber das gibt der Treiber von Siemens (meine ich) nicht her. Also wenn sich Codewerk bereit erklären sollte was an dem Treiber zu ändern, dann direkt so, das ein Sollwert auf Änderung überwacht wird (wie bei den Messwerten) und bei Änderung direkt als aktivierter Sollwert zum Leitsystem geschickt wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 September 2021)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> .. aber das gibt der Treiber von Siemens (meine ich) nicht her...


Ich kenne es eigentlich so, dass die Rückspiegelung so wie so als Messwert vom FWG gesendet wird. Man hätte also einen DB mit, sagen wir mal 20 Sollwerten [Real]. Auf diesen Bereich greifen dann beide Baustein ("Sollwerte lesen" und "Messwerte senden") zu. Beide verwenden die selben Datenpunkte auf der Leittechnik. Das beide auf die selben Daten zugreifen, müsste den Bausteinen eigentlich völlig egal sein.


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich kenne es eigentlich so, dass die Rückspiegelung so wie so als Messwert vom FWG gesendet wird. Man hätte also einen DB mit, sagen wir mal 20 Sollwerten [Real]. Auf diesen Bereich greifen dann beide Baustein ("Sollwerte lesen" und "Messwerte senden") zu. Beide verwenden die selben Datenpunkte auf der Leittechnik. Das beide auf die selben Daten zugreifen, müsste den Bausteinen eigentlich völlig egal sein.



Soll- und Messwerte auf die gleiche DB-Adresse terminieren zu lassen ist kein Problem, das ist, wie du geschrieben hast, den Bausteinen völlig egal. Für beide Typkennungen die gleichen IOA (Infoobjektadressen) zu benutzen, ist zwar nicht entgegen der Norm, aber es sind halt verschiedene Telegrammtypen. Ich kenne nur das Leitsystem Highleit von VIVAVIS (ehemals IDS), da sind die Infoobjektadressen nicht egal, da gibt es vorbestimmte Adressbereiche - du kannst also nicht einfach so auf einen Sollwert mit der IOA1 mit einem Messwert, ebenfalls mit der IOA1 antworten, das funzt nicht.

So verläuft die Kommunikation wenn ein Sollwert gesendet wird:



Und das kommt von der UST zurück:



Wenn das Highleit die Quittierung erhalten hat, erkennt es die korrekte Ausführung der Sollwertausgabe. In der Quittierung steht alle alle Informationen drin um den Sollwert korrekt zu identifizieren. Also dachte ich mir, probiere einfach mal aus was passiert, wenn die UST einfach so dieses Telegramm schickt, ohne das zuvor ein Sollwert geschickt wurde. Es funktioniert, das Highleit führt den Sollwert korrekt nach, trägt ihn also in die Datenbank ein. Ob das andere Leitsysteme auch so machen, keine Ahnung... ich kenne noch ein paar andere Kommunikationstreiber für IEC104, aber keine anderen Leitsysteme die in ihrem Grundgerüst IEC104 verankert haben.

Was ich also in meinem vorherigen Post in Bezug auf die Erweiterung des Siemens-Treibers geschrieben habe, wird also funktionieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 September 2021)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> .. du kannst also nicht einfach so auf einen Sollwert mit der IOA1 mit einem Messwert, ebenfalls mit der IOA1 antworten, das funzt nicht...


Danke, Lars! Ich glaube, du hast mich auf eine ganz heiße Spur gebracht.


----------

